# Normal blood values & raw fed dogs



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hope this is the appropriate section for this thread.

I think this is interesting & something to keep in mind when getting blood work done

Normal Blood Values And Raw Fed Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Our dogs typically have a higher BUN value. My vets take into consideration their diet when looking at them.


----------

